# Steam Spiele Uncut aus Deutschland kaufen. Wie?



## Wallrider (3. Juli 2010)

Es ist ja leider so, dass man die Steam Spiele ungekürzt ja leider nicht aus Deutschland bekommt.
Die Retail Variante ist mir bekannt, aber dadurch kann man ja nicht die Summer-Sale Aktionen bei Steam selbst mitnehmen.

Gibt es eine Methode, welche diese Zensierung umgeht?
Die Variante mit der *dem VPN-Server aus Großbritannien oder den USA* habe ich ausprobiert. Klappt leider nicht mehr, denn jetzt führt Steam auch noch einen Abgleich zwischen den hinterlegten Daten der Kreditkarte durch, und denen, die man angegeben hat.
Meine deutsche Kreditkarte wird nicht (mehr?) akzeptiert...   

Ich frage mich eh, was das soll. Wenn ich eine Kreditkarte habe, bin ich eh über 18 Jahre alt.
Das dürfte doch als Jugendschutz ausreichen.   
Besonders ist das ganze eh schwachsinnig. Die Spiele die in Deutschland mit USK 18 freigegeben sind, kann man ja kaufen. Und da wird das Alter nicht extra nochmal überprüft.

Oder gibt es einen Österreichischen User, der so nett wäre, mir z.B. Borderlands zu "giften"?
Schicke das Geld natürlich sofort dann über PayPal an denjenigen weiter.

@PC Games:
Könnt ihr da nicht mal nachhacken, was das soll? Und ob endlich mal ein vernünftiger Altersnachweisschutz geplant ist?


----------



## chbdiablo (3. Juli 2010)

Mir gehts da ähnlich, würd mir am liebsten Borderlands für 10€ kaufen, aber die Cut Version kommt mir nicht ins Haus und jemanden aus dem Ausland der es mir per Gift zukommen lassen könnte hab ich im Moment nicht.   
Das mit VPN funktioniert im Moment wohl nur dann, wenn du das über einen zweiten Steam Account mit entsprechender ausländischer Adresse als Gift für deinen ersten Account kaufst und als Zahlungsmittel Click&Buy verwendest. Zumindest Anfang des Jahres gings noch so, Kreditkarten und PayPal Accounts werden nämlich ebenfalls auf das Land geprüft und müssen mit deiner IP bzw angegebenem Wohnsitz übereinstimmen.


----------



## Mothman (3. Juli 2010)

Man müsste mal so eine Art "Steam-Gift-Community" aufbauen. Wo sich Interessenten (also Deutsche) und Österreicher (also Ausländer    ) anmelden. 
Ein Deutscher könnte dann Interesse an einem Steam uncut Titel bekunden und der erste Österreicher, der sich einverstanden erklärt schenkt dem Deutschen dann das Spiel als "Gift". Als Dank bekommt der Österreicher dann (neben dem Kaufpreis selbstverständlich) ein paar Euro extra. Bin mir sicher, dass vielen Deutschen die UNcut-Version 2-4 Euronen extra wert wäre. 
Wenn also ein Österreicher im Monat 10 Deutsche "beschenkt" und von jedem 2 Euro extra bekommt  hat er ein Taschengeld von 20 Euro im Monat extra.  
Falls sowas überhaupt erlaubt ist.


----------



## firewalker2k (3. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, welches Forum das war, aber es gibt tatsächlich eins, in dem sich öfters mal ausländische Steam-Nutzer dazu bereit erklären, uns gegen Bezahlung ein Spiel zu schenken


----------



## Mothman (3. Juli 2010)

firewalker2k schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, welches Forum das war, aber es gibt tatsächlich eins, in dem sich öfters mal ausländischen Steam-Nutzer dazu bereit erklären, uns gegen Bezahlung ein Spiel zu schenken


Ich meinte eher ein halb-automatisiertes System. Also nichts, wo man die User direkt ansprechen muss, oder betteln muss, sondern eher im "Anzeigen"-Format,  welches direkt über ein Web-Portal geregelt wird.


----------



## chbdiablo (3. Juli 2010)

Ja sowas wär mal was nützliches.
Ich habs eben versucht mit Österreich VPN und neu erstelltem Steam Account, hat nicht funktioniert mit einem deutschen Click&Buy Konto..("Fehler bei der Initialisierung der Transaktion[...]") Mit Paypal hab ichs erst gar nicht versucht.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2010)

Wallrider schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eh, was das soll. Wenn ich eine Kreditkarte habe, bin ich eh über 18 Jahre alt.
> Das dürfte doch als Jugendschutz ausreichen.


Dazu müsste man aber das angezeigte Angebot abhängig machen von der Art der Bezahlung. Das ist momentan nicht der Fall, weswegen man ein entsprechendes Modul (inkl. dazugehöriger Datenbankeinträge) neu programmieren müsste.



> Könnt ihr da nicht mal nachhacken, ...


   "NachhaKen", ohne C ...


----------



## Schisshase (3. Juli 2010)

Wallrider schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eh, was das soll. Wenn ich eine Kreditkarte habe, bin ich eh über 18 Jahre alt.
> Das dürfte doch als Jugendschutz ausreichen.


Nicht ganz. Es gibt KK auf Prepaid Basis auch für Minderjährige.


----------



## Wallrider (3. Juli 2010)

Mothman schrieb:


> Man müsste mal so eine Art "Steam-Gift-Community" aufbauen. Wo sich Interessenten (also Deutsche) und Österreicher (also Ausländer    ) anmelden.
> Ein Deutscher könnte dann Interesse an einem Steam uncut Titel bekunden und der erste Österreicher, der sich einverstanden erklärt schenkt dem Deutschen dann das Spiel als "Gift". Als Dank bekommt der Österreicher dann (neben dem Kaufpreis selbstverständlich) ein paar Euro extra. Bin mir sicher, dass vielen Deutschen die UNcut-Version 2-4 Euronen extra wert wäre.
> Wenn also ein Österreicher im Monat 10 Deutsche "beschenkt" und von jedem 2 Euro extra bekommt  hat er ein Taschengeld von 20 Euro im Monat extra.
> Falls sowas überhaupt erlaubt ist.


Fände das auch eine sehr gute Idee.



Worrel schrieb:


> Wallrider schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich frage mich eh, was das soll. Wenn ich eine Kreditkarte habe, bin ich eh über 18 Jahre alt.
> ...


   Das dürfte doch nicht wirklich ein Problem sein, oder? Ich meine die Programmieren Computerspiele, da wird eine einfache Datenbank die ja nicht gerade überfordern. Und es würd denen ja auch Geld bringen.
Die ganzen Spiele, die auf der Liste A auf dem Index stehen könnte man ja dann wieder kaufen.

Ach ja, danke für die Rechtschreibverbesserung, habe auch Abi, man kann ja trotzdem mal nen Fehler machen. Besonders wenn bei 40 Grad im Zimmer einem der Schweiß in die Augen läuft.   
Nachfragen könnte die PC Games Redaktion trotzdem mal. Also ich bin dafür.  



Schisshase schrieb:


> Wallrider schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich frage mich eh, was das soll. Wenn ich eine Kreditkarte habe, bin ich eh über 18 Jahre alt.
> ...


Kann die der Verkäufer (Steam) nicht unterscheiden? Oder ist der Unterschied für den Vertragspartner nicht zu erkennen?


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2010)

Wallrider schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dazu müsste man aber das angezeigte Angebot abhängig machen von der Art der Bezahlung. Das ist momentan nicht der Fall, weswegen man ein entsprechendes Modul (inkl. dazugehöriger Datenbankeinträge) neu programmieren müsste.
> ...


Problem nicht, aber aufwendig.

Schließlich müsste man für jedes einzelne Spiel, was man über Steam kaufen kann (Momentan in D angeboten: 2466 Stück) eintragen, ob das mit bzw ohne Kreditkarte kaufbar ist. 



> Ach ja, danke für die Rechtschreibverbesserung, habe auch Abi, man kann ja trotzdem mal nen Fehler machen. Besonders wenn bei 40 Grad im Zimmer einem der Schweiß in die Augen läuft.


   Klar. Bloß sehe ich gerade bei "der Haken an der Sache" bzw "nachhaken" sehr oft das überflüssige "c", so daß ich ab und an darauf hinweise - nicht persönlich nehmen  .


----------



## Krampfkeks (4. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie scheint das ganze hier etwas abzudriften (was ja nichts schlechtes ist) - aber ich werf kurz nochmal die Frage ein: Gibt es hier in der PC-Games Community Österreicher o.ä. die bereit sind uns armen Deutschen Spiele/DLC zu giften?
Bin mir auch zimlich sicher das da für jeden 2-5€ rausspringen für 30 sek arbeit


----------



## Mothman (4. Juli 2010)

Auf der Steam-Webseite steht:



> *Darf ich Geschenkeinkäufe weiterverkaufen?*
> Steam Geschenkeinkäufe dürfen nicht weiterverkauft oder gehandelt werden und der Handel mit Geschenkeinkäufen sowie Steam-Accounts verstößt gegen den Steam Nutzungsvertrag und wird zur permanenten Deaktivierung betreffender Accounts führen.


Ich versteh das ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz. Was ist ein "Geschenkeinkauf" in dem Fall? Heißt das, dass man ein erhaltenes Geschenk nicht weiterverkaufen darf, oder dass man nicht gegen Bezahlung verschenken darf? Steam sollte es doch eigentlich egal sein, WER das Spiel bezahlt, also denke ich eher ersteres.  Oder?


----------



## Krampfkeks (4. Juli 2010)

Mothman schrieb:


> Auf der Steam-Webseite steht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   naja steht ja "Geschenk*EINKÄUFE*" dürfen nicht weiterverkauf werden....d.h. wer giftet darf kein geld dafür Verlangen....so versteh ich das..


----------



## Mothman (4. Juli 2010)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> naja steht ja "Geschenk*EINKÄUFE*" dürfen nicht weiterverkauf werden....d.h. wer giftet darf kein geld dafür Verlangen....so versteh ich das..


   Also wäre die Idee mit der Steam-Gift-Community hinfällig, weil es nicht erlaubt ist?! 

Wenn man das jetzt 1 Mal im Monat macht, fällt es wohl nicht auf, aber wenn man massenhaft verschenkt, wird Steam misstrauisch? Ich meine: Wie wollen sie feststellen, dass man Geld für das Verschenken bekommen hat? Die haben ja keinen Zugang zu den Konto-Bewegungen ihrer Kunden (hoffentlich nicht^^). 
Also könnten die ja höchsten sagen "wenn einer 50 Geschenke im Monat verteilt, ist er nen potentieller Gift-Seller"...


----------



## Krampfkeks (4. Juli 2010)

Mothman schrieb:


> Krampfkeks schrieb:
> 
> 
> > naja steht ja "Geschenk*EINKÄUFE*" dürfen nicht weiterverkauf werden....d.h. wer giftet darf kein geld dafür Verlangen....so versteh ich das..
> ...


 Ich schätz sie merken wenn einer viele gifts verteilt...vorallem an Leute die sie erst an dem Tag inne FL aufgenommen haben....aber steamsupport war bisher immer kulant und entsperrte viel...braucht halt ne ausrede - oder der Österreicher macht sich dafür schlichtweg n neuen acc o: 
gibts hier überhaupt einen?^^


----------



## Worrel (4. Juli 2010)

Mothman schrieb:


> Auf der Steam-Webseite steht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  "dass man nicht gegen Bezahlung verschenken darf", denke ich.

 Steam muss sich schliesslich rechtlich absichern, um nicht gegen deutsche Gesetze zu verstoßen, denn hierzulande *darf *man kein ungeschnittenes Left 4 Dead 2 (uncut in D beschlagnahmt) kaufen.

Wie so oft dürfte hier auch gelten: Wo kein Kläger ...


----------



## Wallrider (4. Juli 2010)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mothman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auf der Steam-Webseite steht:
> ...


   Stimmt, denke ich auch. Und viele Spiele stehen ja nur auf der Liste A vom Index, und sind nicht beschlagnahmt.
Diese dürfte man ja doch kaufen, nur eben nur Werbung auch nur an Erwachsene.
Anders bei Titel mit verbotenen Symbolen....

_
Aktuell:_
Ist ein Österreichischer User bereit *mir Borderlands zu giften**?* Wäre sehr dankbar.


----------



## Zapped (4. Juli 2010)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Mothman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Krampfkeks schrieb:
> ...


Gute Frage.

folgende vorrausetzungen haben wir also:

er

a) muss ein Österreicher sein EDIT: NICHT aus Deutschland sein
b) muss das hier lesen
c) und bereit sein den "Spass" mitzumachen

also liebe Nachbarn, meldet euch    
			EDIT: Da hat er recht


----------



## chbdiablo (4. Juli 2010)

Zapped schrieb:


> a) muss ein Österreicher sein


Nicht unbedingt, kann auch aus Frankreich, England (sofern uns die im Moment überhaupt helfen wollen) oder sonstwo sein, mir hat Borderlands ein luxemburgischer Freund eines Freundes "geschenkt"


----------

